# cannot tell the difference!



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

I just had a go at sexing the 14 pinkies i've got. they are 1 week and 1 day old and i couldnt tell the difference! 
That will be the trial go and i will try again tomorrow, i will print out the sexing pinkies photographs and then try.
They are so wriggley as well. 
xxxx


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

I know what you mean, it can be really tough when they are wriggly and small, it comes with practice though and soon you'll be able to sex them before 1 week.

At the minute i find it easier to see sexes at around 2 weeks but always keep checking throughout them growing up


----------

